# Onboard core i3 4130 iGPU not running Assassins Creed 4: Black Flag properly!



## bssunilreddy (Jan 26, 2014)

Hai,

Onboard core i3 4130 iGPU not running Assassins Creed 4: Black Flag properly! I have already ordered Galaxy GTX650Ti Boost 2GB but it is out of stock in flipkart also even they have put it in stock.Is snapdeal a good site to order with the same GPU since they are a 500 rupees lesser than flipkart and is in stock.

Can I run all upcoming games of 2014-15 properly if I use Galaxy GTX650Ti Boost 2GB instead of the onboard iGPU. 

My Budget for a GPU : RS.13,000.

Thanks & Regards,
bavusani


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jan 26, 2014)

Perhaps you can play all games at low-med settings on full hd settings on gtx 650 ti. gtx 670 fps varies between 22-30 fps on very high settings for aciv bf, so gtx 650 ti may achieve same fps on low-med setting. I've bought pendrive from snapdeal on 23rd January, I'll let you know once it reaches.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 26, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Hai,
> 
> Onboard core i3 4130 iGPU not running Assassins Creed 4: Black Flag properly! I have already ordered Galaxy GTX650Ti Boost 2GB but it is out of stock in flipkart also even they have put it in stock.Is snapdeal a good site to order with the same GPU since they are a 500 rupees lesser than flipkart and is in stock.
> 
> ...



you cant play a game like AC IV black flag on igpu with good framerates.
have bought several items from snapdeal without any negative experience. they are fully reliable.
also no guarantee that upcoming games will play on your rig. i3 is gonna bottleneck for cpu intensive games.
how do you feel after downgrading from fx 8320?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 26, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> you cant play a game like AC IV black flag on igpu with good framerates.
> have bought several items from snapdeal without any negative experience. they are fully reliable.
> also no guarantee that upcoming games will play on your rig. i3 is gonna bottleneck for cpu intensive games.
> how do you feel after downgrading from fx 8320?


I am able to run Windows 8.1 & 7 without any freezes.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 26, 2014)

bavusani said:


> I am able to run Windows 8.1 & 7 without any freezes.


so those os were freezing on 8320??


----------



## vijju6091 (Jan 26, 2014)

why dont you get R270X by increasing your budget. gameplay will be much smother.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 26, 2014)

vijju6091 said:


> why dont you get R270X by increasing your budget. gameplay will be much smother.



Intel+nvidia is good rather than Intel+AMD GPU.So I was thinking of nvidia but I have a budget of only 13k so I cannot anyways get R9 270X...

I was thinking of getting HD6990 for 10k from one of my friend but my PSU is only 650w whereas the actual requirement is 700w.This made me go back to GTX650Ti only option left.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 26, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Intel+nvidia is good rather than Intel+AMD GPU.



There is nothing like that.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 26, 2014)

I run AC black flag on Ultra (2x FXAA) @ 1600x900 with 40+ fps (It never dips below 30)
It is safe to assume that a GTX 650 TI can deliver better frames than a HD 7770


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jan 26, 2014)

Bavusani is the new vaibhavtech of TDF.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 26, 2014)

bavusani said:


> *Intel+nvidia is good rather than Intel+AMD GPU.*So I was thinking of nvidia but I have a budget of only 13k so I cannot anyways get R9 270X...
> 
> I was thinking of getting HD6990 for 10k from one of my friend but my PSU is only 650w whereas the actual requirement is 700w.This made me go back to GTX650Ti only option left.


No offence but that is a very stupid logic..


----------



## snap (Jan 26, 2014)

this is not trolling just plain dumb


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 26, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Intel+nvidia is good rather than Intel+AMD GPU.



 This is Bull$hit. There is nothing like that


----------



## vijju6091 (Jan 26, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Intel+nvidia is good rather than Intel+AMD GPU.So I was thinking of nvidia but I have a budget of only 13k so I cannot anyways get R9 270X...
> 
> I was thinking of getting HD6990 for 10k from one of my friend but my PSU is only 650w whereas the actual requirement is 700w.This made me go back to GTX650Ti only option left.



I strongly suggest you to get better GPU then 650 Ti because games like witcher 3 or cyberpunk will make you feel difference @1080p gaming. it is better to invest 3k more now then regret letter IMO.

and Intel + AMD will do better if your AMD card is better then nvidia counter part.


----------



## moltenskull (Jan 26, 2014)

Bavusani,

To be honest, I have been following your thread(s) for a very long time.Because to be honest,again,the terms and logic you post in each of them are quite incredible and hard to believe. Where have you heard that Intel+NVIDIA is better than Intel+AMD? Where did you read that a single component's power consumption (AMD FX 8320) could cause a bill of 3k? Buddy,you are simply getting confused after reading multiple (and conflicting) reviews all over the internet...If you want any forum's help,you have to start listening to (and considering) the advice people give.. 

No use asking you why you went for an i3 over an FX 8320,because that is said and done.You were not getting adequate performance with your FX+7770 setup because the 7770 was not able to keep with the amount of information the FX was processing in a unit of time.In other words,the setup was not balanced.So,now consider getting a balanced setup where the CPU and GPU are able to work in sync and provide you with a better gaming experience (not the best).
I know it's easy to write and easier to preach,but imo,your mission,should you choose to accept it,would be to find the best GPU you can for a 13k budget.I would recommend this-

Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 2GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com

I know it's over your budget,but the price is high for a reason.

Avoid snapdeal.com,imo.Their After Sales Service is pathetic,to say the least.I am a ''Current Sufferer'',so if you want my personal opinion,avoid them.

Hope this helps and all the best for the future-
moltenskull.


----------



## vijju6091 (Jan 26, 2014)

Either He is confused (which seems) or he is ing here.
No offence but he has downgraded is processor instead of getting a better GPU for gaming and Now he saying that he can not afford a better GPU which his requirements asks to get.
Dont Know what is this but this is epic


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jan 26, 2014)

He is really trolling. He even declared me as a winner of the keyboard + mouse giveaway and later...........


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 26, 2014)

lol  you didn't even posted in that thread, right?


----------



## amjath (Jan 26, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> He is really trolling. He even declared me as a winner of the keyboard + mouse giveaway and later...........



So r we looking at the winner who received the giveaway


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jan 26, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> lol  you didn't even posted in that thread, right?



I had sent him a pm. 



amjath said:


> So r we looking at the winner who received the giveaway



No, I didn't received anything. He is a epic troller.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 26, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I had sent him a pm.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I didn't received anything. He is a epic troller.


did you actually pay him the shipping charges/?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jan 26, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> did you actually pay him the shipping charges/?



No, He took my address and said that he will inquire the charges with DTDC. He then never replied to my messages.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 26, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> No, He took my address and said that he will inquire the charges with DTDC. He then never replied to my messages.


now he can come and kill you/rob you


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jan 26, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> now he can come and kill you/rob you



From Hyderabad to Mumbai to kill me.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 26, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> No, He took my address and said that he will inquire the charges with DTDC. He then never replied to my messages.



Now my devastator kb is not running when I want to install any OS otherwise it is working perfectly.What should I do give him my old X6 or keep the X6 or give only the devastator kb but not the bundled mouse as its scroll wheel is super good as it is not making any sound like G400 does. My only option if at all to keep my word is to give devastator kb + G400 mouse otherwise I am doomed or send him as promised the X6 combo but devastator kb keys is not at all visible without backlight on.These are the 2 options left.The courier charges from hyd to mum is Rs.400



moltenskull said:


> Bavusani,
> 
> To be honest, I have been following your thread(s) for a very long time.Because to be honest,again,the terms and logic you post in each of them are quite incredible and hard to believe. Where have you heard that Intel+NVIDIA is better than Intel+AMD? Where did you read that a single component's power consumption (AMD FX 8320) could cause a bill of 3k? Buddy,you are simply getting confused after reading multiple (and conflicting) reviews all over the internet...If you want any forum's help,you have to start listening to (and considering) the advice people give..
> 
> ...



can I run Witcher 3 without any hiccup if I go with HD7850 or stay with GTX650Ti Boost as my budget is only 13k.I am really confused.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 26, 2014)

Witcher 2 was very demanding...i can predict 3 would be more than it. you able to play mix of medium-high settings with No AA @ 1080p . R9 270x would be more better 

you should have got i5 4570/4430 MAN !


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 26, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Now my devastator kb is not running when I want to install any OS otherwise it is working perfectly.What should I do give him my old X6 or keep the X6 or give only the devastator kb but not the bundled mouse as its scroll wheel is super good as it is not making any sound like G400 does. My only option if at all to keep my word is to give devastator kb + G400 mouse otherwise I am doomed or send him as promised the X6 combo but devastator kb keys is not at all visible without backlight on.These are the 2 options left.The courier charges from hyd to mum is Rs.400
> 
> 
> 
> can I run Witcher 3 without any hiccup if I go with HD7850 or stay with GTX650Ti Boost as my budget is only 13k.I am really confused.




I just read all the posts from that Giveaway thread, also that one thread with most probably the most number of inconclusive pages of processor upgrade, also i stumbled upon similar threads by the same guy in TWO OTHER FORUMS ( i guess everyone knows by now) ! and now this thread with basically the EXACT SAME QUESTION AGAIN!!!

One Word : *whatever was referred here is helping similar people out there* Curiosity is always good, but this speaks of absurdity


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 27, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> I just read all the posts from that Giveaway thread, also that one thread with most probably the most number of inconclusive pages of processor upgrade, also i stumbled upon similar threads by the same guy in TWO OTHER FORUMS ( i guess everyone knows by now) ! and now this thread with basically the EXACT SAME QUESTION AGAIN!!!
> 
> One Word : *whatever was referred here is helping similar people out there* Curiosity is always good, but this speaks of absurdity


Man I dont have a load of cash as I am unemployed and my wife is working so every time I want to upgrade(downgrade) she objects to it and does not even give me a penny.What should I do? That FX8320 is not running p95 and according to my wife it is the cause for my 3k power bills.I think so you can understand my position.
PS:Every time when I want to put more additional cash into a good and power efficient PC my wife threatens me with a divorce. My PC is a friend to me(more than my wife because I spend more time with it than with her) and it pains me a lot when she says this without understanding me.

*Does R7 260X have a 2GB version rather than a 1GB version? 						*


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 27, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Man I dont have a load of cash as I am unemployed and my wife is working so every time I want to upgrade(downgrade) she objects to it and does not even give me a penny.What should I do? That FX8320 is not running p95 and according to my wife it is the cause for my 3k power bills.I think so you can understand my position.
> PS:Every time when I want to put more additional cash into a good and power efficient PC my wife threatens me with a divorce. My PC is a friend to me(more than my wife because I spend more time with it than with her) and it pains me a lot when she says this without understanding me.
> 
> *Does R7 260X have a 2GB version rather than a 1GB version? 						*



I knowi am not old enough to say this and have no right to....
But seriously man u need some serious counselling.....
You are an adult for crying out loud... So Better act like one....
Get a proper job first.... Then after that only u have the right to enjoy luxury of gaming...
The way your wife acts is properly justified.... 
I know I have no right and not in a position to say this since i am too still dependent on my parents but still every time I spend their money on my luxury i hate it and I yet to save money from my other budgets....


----------



## vijju6091 (Jan 27, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Man I dont have a load of cash as I am unemployed and my wife is working so every time I want to upgrade(downgrade) she objects to it and does not even give me a penny.What should I do? That FX8320 is not running p95 and according to my wife it is the cause for my 3k power bills.I think so you can understand my position.
> PS:Every time when I want to put more additional cash into a good and power efficient PC my wife threatens me with a divorce. My PC is a friend to me(more than my wife because I spend more time with it than with her) and it pains me a lot when she says this without understanding me.
> 
> *Does R7 260X have a 2GB version rather than a 1GB version? 						*



If that is the case then I would not even plan to purchase a PC cause first of all you need to look for a job or source of income then you can get whatever you need. and You are an adult not a child so you should understand your responsibility. 
Even I have a kid and wife and i game but after giving them proper time and everything they need so now as a husband your first priority should be earning something first and then think about gaming/PC. Your wife is absolutely right regarding All the issues. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 27, 2014)

vijju6091 said:


> If that is the case then I would not even plan to purchase a PC cause first of all you need to look for a job or source of income then you can get whatever you need. and You are an adult not a child so you should understand your responsibility.
> Even I have a kid and wife and i game but after giving them proper time and everything they need so now as a husband your first priority should be earning something first and then think about gaming/PC. Your wife is absolutely right regarding All the issues.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Already I am in the process of securing a job. My wifes uncle promised he will give me a job if I reduce my weight to 105kgs or 25 kgs as I am Obese now.I came down to 114kgs but I am not able to reduce from here to 105kgs.


----------



## vijju6091 (Jan 27, 2014)

What is your education and why are you always dependent on some one else ?
you can find a small job anywhere. it may not give the best salary you are looking for but it will help you in meantime. this is just a suggestion as i have faced the problems being a jobless guy in the past so please get a job as soon as possible. till then dont even think about an upgrade. invest money somewhere else because gaming is good no doubt about that but you should give priority to your family IMO.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 27, 2014)

vijju6091 said:


> What is your education and why are you always dependent on some one else ?
> you can find a small job anywhere. it may not give the best salary you are looking for but it will help you in meantime. this is just a suggestion as i have faced the problems being a jobless guy in the past so please get a job as soon as possible. till then dont even think about an upgrade. invest money somewhere else because gaming is good no doubt about that but you should give priority to your family IMO.



I a law graduate and practiced in the state high court for 4 years but left it because of low salary.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 27, 2014)

bavusani said:


> *Does R7 260X have a 2GB version rather than a 1GB version?    *



R7 260x not worth the price.Gtx 650ti boost is better performer at same price


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 27, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> R7 260x not worth the price.Gtx 650ti boost is better performer at same price



Thanks and I was thinking same but now my confusion got solved buddy.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 27, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> I knowi am not old enough to say this and have no right to....
> But seriously man u need some serious counselling.....
> You are an adult for crying out loud... So Better act like one....
> Get a proper job first.... Then after that only u have the right to enjoy luxury of gaming...
> ...



Exactly. I agree with you. 

@bavusani.. either you are mentally challenged and need a good counseling ASAP. Or your trolling is like the worst **** I had ever.



Geek-With-Lens said:


> No, He took my address and said that he will inquire the charges with DTDC. He then never replied to my messages.



Prepare to pay Rs 1300 Shipping Charge


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 27, 2014)

Zotac/Galaxy GTX650Ti Boost 2GB are not available anywhere in the local market because of this statement from Anandtech.com:

*From an inventory perspective, there has been a clear drawdown of  GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost cards, which are now virtually impossible to  find. GTX 650 Ti Boost is one of 3 GK106 based cards offered by NVIDIA  and usually packed the most performance per dollar, making it one of our  recommendations last month. At this point there’s reason to believe  that NVIDIA is drawing down inventory ahead of a new product refresh, so  that GTX 650 Ti Boost isn’t competing with its successor GTX750Ti. Note that  GK106 wasn’t put into a 700 series card in 2013, so with its 1 year  anniversary coming up in 2 months, NVIDIA may finally be getting around  to doing that.*

PS: Every distributor is saying that GTX650Ti has reached its EOL and not available for anywhere in south india except online and that too only in flipkart/snapdeal.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jan 27, 2014)

Yes, 650 Ti Boost 2GB is EOL now. I had enquired for it Lamington Road today.


----------

